# Well tasty 35 aero



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

benji yes please !!!!!!!!!!! can you get hold of?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

If GTC were to offer similar Carbon Front Bumper, now that would be an interesting proposition with the GTC carbon bonnet!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Is that carbon bonnet the exploding type? If not then it seems like a sensible replacement in the event of an accident and probably cheaper, quicker and easier to source than the original part.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

YouTube - MAX ORIDO+Top Racing TR35 GT800R [OPENING]


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

I think Ive got a carboner :lamer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

YouTube - Challenge to Macau GP MAX ORIDO+Team Top Racing With HKS [Top Racing TR35 GT800R ]


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Insane bits of kit


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

57th Macau GP Road sport challenge free practice





























running the HKS800GT kit


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm in Macau in 3 weeks 

That car is so evil!

Are you over this way yet Ben?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

robsm said:


> I'm in Macau in 3 weeks
> 
> That car is so evil!
> 
> Are you over this way yet Ben?


not yet. mid dec


----------



## brucewayne (Oct 29, 2010)

speechless.......


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Top Racing GTR won hands down...

YouTube - 2010 57th Macau Road Sport challenge Part.1.mpg

YouTube - 2010 57th Macau Road Sport challenge Part.2.mpg

YouTube - 2010 57th Macau Road Sport challenge Part.3.mpg


----------

